# Do I necessarily HAVE to trim my goats' hooves?



## 1ryan231

They are in a pasture with plenty to climb on... wouldn't their hooves wear down naturally? That's he way it works in the wild, and I know my pasture isn't the wild, but if they are out there 24/7 do I still need to trim their hooves? Thanks!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Usually you still have to trim them. It just depends how often, some will wear them down and some will still need to be trimmed.


----------



## milkmaid

Agreed. Just check them now and then, and if they are getting worn down on their own, great! Otherwise you will have to trim. Even if you do, it will probably be less often.


----------



## Devin

Unless they are rock climbing non-stop and wearing them down then yes . . . If they don't have healthy feet then they can not stay healthy long term.


----------



## Straw_Hat_Kikos

It depends on the goat as well as the breed. Kikos are known for their lack of care overall and their hooves are included in that. I know people around here show have to trim hooves every 4-8 weeks on their Boer goats. I trim hooves two to three times a year and that is with record rain and them standing in 3 inches of water the last three months.

So keep an eye out and check them so they don't go lame or get hurt. Trimming is very easy and takes only a few minutes so no biggie.


----------



## toth boer goats

All depends on each goat, watch them, because you may still have to trim some up, here and there.


----------



## Devin

I personally feel that hoof growth is a sign of health (it sure is in horses!) a healthy animal grows hoof. that doesn't mean it isn't wearing hoof down, but that if they arn't then you will have to trim. My buck grows hoof thicker and faster than any of my others. He also has the most pasture, rock climbing and browse . . . and I still have to trim him more often. If I wait until I trim everyone else (I trim ever 2-3 months) then his hooves are 3xs longer than everyone else.


----------



## ksalvagno

Check them once a month and trim if needed. Most goats need frequent trimming. Unless you have cement or lots of rocks, your pasture won't help wear down hooves.


----------



## caprine crazy

I have to trim my Boers hooves about every two weeks! It's frustrating! If we wait til 4 weeks to do it then they are too long and tough. She doesn't have very good hooves anyway. I agree with everyone else, just check on them every once in a while and trim as needed. Here's a tip, if your goats have tough hooves, if you trim the day after it rains and they've been outside, the hooves will be so much easier to cut! That's just from personal experience.


----------



## JaLyn

I trim all of mine every 3 to 4 weeks..Honestly once you get into a routine of it it gets easier for you and them each time.


----------



## NyGoatMom

I can't stand a goat with untrimmed hooves.....the wether I bought from great people but they said "Oh, we've never had to trim his hooves"....they weren't terrible awful, but they were folding over the side and splitting....a pet peeve of mine....and they needed attention.

I'd just keep watching them, you'll see when they need a trim.


----------



## Devin

I live in a very rocky area, so I find every 2-3 months (depending on weather) is all I need to do. Except my buck.


----------



## julieq

We trim our ND's hooves every four to six weeks, some of the does who are coming to the milk stand more often.


----------



## fishin816

You absolutely have to trim their hooves. It's not just about hooves being need to be worn down they get dirt in their hooves and they get sharp if they have stuff to climb on or not. We have a wether that is always climbing and jumping on the spools but his hooves still get awful and dirt gets stuck in them and they get very sharp. So you NEED to trim their hooves. We usually trim their hooves a few weeks before their kidding date and at every 6weeks or so. It's easier to have an open space with a milking stand to trim their hooves on trust me its much easier. I hope I could help you!


----------



## Broski1984

In my experience, it depends on the animal - it isn't really hard or a big deal to do, so I personally do it on all my animals.

I've got a few high quality dairy and pygmy goats that don't often need it, but I'll "shape them up" when everyone else is getting their hooves done anyway - our boer goats, on the other hand, certainly need them done every three months!


----------



## Axykatt

My doe lives in the house, so she gets a trim every couple months because she gets less wear than my buck. My buck, however, hasn't needed a hoof trim since I got him 6 months ago. I have hard pasture and lots of cement that he and the horse walk on and it wears their hooves down really well. I thought maybe his hooves weren't growing at first, but my farrier confirmed that the horse is also wearing his hooves down nearly as fast as they grow. A barefoot trim lasts me 6-8 months before he can use a touch up. He needed a trim every 6-8 weeks before!


----------



## suzwio

I've got a goat that is completely feral. We can not touch her or catch her. The first time we trimmed her, I had to bribe her with treats and then grab her. Now she won't get that close to me (or anyone else) anymore. Her feet are in terrible shape. Any suggestions on how I can get her feet trimmed? I thought maybe a dart gun with ace but don't know where to get one of those either.


----------



## sweetgoats

I know people that have a lot of the wood spools for the goats to jump on along with other things and she has them covered with rolled roofing, that is rough and it really helps to keep them down but they still have to be trimmed up and evened out.


----------



## SeventeenFarms

I have a 4x8 platform covered with roof shingles, and a concrete platform that mine are always playing on. It really hasnt made that much of a difference- I still trim every about 4 wks (Boers), sometimes more often and sometimes less than that.

My horse farrier always says a horse has four hearts, meaning that each foot/hoof needs to stay healthy so that the horse can stay healthy...I think its probably the same with goats.


----------



## happybleats

yep..i agree...they still need trimming...some of mine do well once a month..other every 6 weeks and my saanen need more often..so no two alike...


----------



## NyGoatMom

Yep, monthly here. I'd suggest "tunneling" her in where you need her, and maybe keep her in a smaller area until she gets more used to you.


----------



## rebelINny

As a Farrier for goats, you definitely need to keep a routine for hoof care. All goats are different. Some grow extremely fast, others very slow but each goat should still be on a routine


----------

